
Singular Value Decomposition - ogogmad
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singular_value_decomposition
======
ogogmad
Tutorial, with applications to data science:
[https://towardsdatascience.com/understanding-singular-
value-...](https://towardsdatascience.com/understanding-singular-value-
decomposition-and-its-application-in-data-science-388a54be95d)

------
ogogmad
Has anyone encountered any interesting applications of SVD? Preferably,
something not on the Wikipedia page.

